# Have any other hobbies???



## Timmy the Toker (Nov 30, 2008)

I have played the trumpet for about 5 years. I am a very talented trumpet player. I stopped playing about 3 or 4 years ago. I have a Bach trumpet and a Conn Trumpet. I play the drums and I have my own set. I have an old Rogers set, The ones the beatles used to play on. I play on this whenever i need to let off some steam. I love music. I listen to alot of different music and one of my favorite bands are PRIMUS, Might Bostones, The CHili Peppers, and Coal CHamber. I also listen to some rap like Organized Confusion, Big L, Tribe Called Quest, Diggin in the Crates, EPMD, Common, Group home, Hieroglyphics. I love music and I love to play it. 



-Deos anybody play any instruments?


----------



## mnk007 (Nov 30, 2008)

My other hobby is growing weed.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 30, 2008)

Fishing...here is a 50lb Blue cat I caught in the Ohio River





and a 37 lb Flathead cat I caught in a pay lake..


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats a nice fish! I usually go bass fishing. Ive caught a cat fish before but it was only like 8-10 pounds, it gave up a goood fight. - I can only imagine realing one of thos things in! haha


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice cats.I cant call fishing a hobby.It's what I do.





Just a quick 3hr trip on the big lake






oh-yeah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2008)

hey kruzty are those trout? that dsome wicked fishin


----------



## mnk007 (Dec 2, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> Fishing...here is a 50lb Blue cat I caught in the Ohio River
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohio river. Nasty. I always thought about if I had a boat how horrible that river is to go on. But nice fice =]


----------



## stalebiscuit (Dec 2, 2008)

me, i loves my guns







old picture, but in it (from top to bottom) i have a .50 cal enlathe black powder rifle, an ultra 87 12 gauge shotgun, a norinco sks, a cetme, winchester mod 94, and a remington single shot .22lr

whats not in the picture are my two turkish mausers, a kimmel ap9, and my taurus pt92


----------



## Willie North (Dec 2, 2008)

I do Competitive Downhill Mountain Biking
I really enjoy that


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Dec 2, 2008)

Those fish were ridiculus, biggest thing around here is a 3 pound jack lol.

Me, i like snowboarding, gaming, and drinkin (lol thats living in small town saskatchewan in a nutshell). Oh and pot, pot is good.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is another hobby...


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice mushrooms! they look mighty tasty! Can you recomend a kit to get me started and Were I should purchase it??


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

I wouldnt get any kits, just do it yourself! All you need is a PC, jars, wild bird seed, vermiculite...3 Rubbermaid tubs..an aquarium heater, perlite, flourescents, and a spore syringe. Sporevisions.com has all cube syringes for $13 bucks..plus he always throws in a free syringe!


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 3, 2008)

what sort of mushrooms do you have growing there?

my other hobbie where i can let of some steam

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/245443d1227077833-outdoor-irrigation-img.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/245444d1227077833-outdoor-irrigation-img_0005.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/245445d1227077833-outdoor-irrigation-img_0007.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/245446d1227077833-outdoor-irrigation-img_0012.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/245469d1227078457-outdoor-irrigation-dsc01142.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/245470d1227078457-outdoor-irrigation-dsc01147.jpg


----------



## Kushcrosser (Dec 3, 2008)

the top pic is Burma, and the bottom is Koh Samui..they are both Psil. Cubensis strains. 
So I see you like to hunt boar...they ever get ahold of your dogs?


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kushcrosser said:


> the top pic is Burma, and the bottom is Koh Samui..they are both Psil. Cubensis strains.
> So I see you like to hunt boar...they ever get ahold of your dogs?


yum yum never heard of those.all i have heard of are blue meanies and gold tops.

yes they have carved up my dogs and countless dollars on vet bills.i had a pitbull cross last year that got the smallest poke from a pig tusk just under his cheek but nothing to be concerned about,until like 3-4 weeks later and his face blew up like a ballon i mean he looked like the elephant dog.i took him to the vet and he got a grass seed trapped in there. they fixed him up well i thought anyway 3-4 weeks later back to the vet same problem and from there he went down hill had fluid on his lungs almost drained a ltr of his lungs poor little bugger,and they didnt know what was wrong with him if it was a growth near his heart or lungs or if his diaghram was punctured and we had to put him down it was sad he was my bud.and many more stories when you see the dogs coming back down the road after a good chase covered in blood and you wonder how they are still alive and then followed by a mad dash to the vets and stitches all round,but it is the best pastime and good for dogs but it can be costly.


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Dec 3, 2008)

drifter1978 said:


> what sort of mushrooms do you have growing there?
> 
> my other hobbie where i can let of some steam
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty nice boars...all ive got to hunt is prairie chickens, deer, elk, coyotes, bears and moose


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 3, 2008)

Can you eat them just like any other pig? < it deos look like a pig.


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 3, 2008)

yep we eat them just got to pick the good size ones that are a good fit for a spit or if they are dogged up abit just cut it off and boned it out for roasts or sausages.but most of the big boars are abit gamey and we just keep the jaw if its got good hooks,and sometimes will mix it with stuff, goose.duck.deer ,lamb and get it made into salami


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice deal. I like pig roasts. I'm used to getting one all ready to go. It must be fun ripping the thing apart and prepping it for cooking.


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 4, 2008)

oh mate i like all off it from walking thru the bush with the dogs,taking a break and the chase and seeing the dogs work and which one is doing what and then you catch a big nasty boar that doesnt want you to kill it and will do all it can not to be stuck,but it has its moments vet bills hurt or dead dogs or lost dogs


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have a dog that is your favorite, or that has taken the most beatings in battle and is still kicken? It must be sad to see one of your dogs get F'ed up by a boar. I dont think I could take it if one of my pups past away after a hunt. I dont think it is worth it...even if you got a nice boar. It must make you wanna cry... have you ever cried??


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 4, 2008)

i play the piano, banjo, guitar and i also frequently camp out at state parks across the states, usually for about 2 weeks at a time. Planning a trip next summer to hit up yellow stone, crater lake, redwood forest, and then yosemite over a 2 month period, its gonna be fuckin sweet man.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 4, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> i play the piano, banjo, guitar and i also frequently camp out at state parks across the states, usually for about 2 weeks at a time. Planning a trip next summer to hit up yellow stone, crater lake, redwood forest, and then yosemite over a 2 month period, its gonna be fuckin sweet man.


Im definately due for a vacation or some kind of getaway. wow, thos are some some great spots. You must need a good amout of green to last you through your trip. Do you have mobile home? Or do you tow a camper?


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 4, 2008)

Timmy the Toker said:


> Do you have a dog that is your favorite, or that has taken the most beatings in battle and is still kicken? It must be sad to see one of your dogs get F'ed up by a boar. I dont think I could take it if one of my pups past away after a hunt. I dont think it is worth it...even if you got a nice boar. It must make you wanna cry... have you ever cried??


no mate never cried.LOL.but yes sad as shit, useually have one last smoke with them and thats that.that big brown mastiff in the photos was my best dog he got shot in the end , but i managed to get a pup from him before he died.but he would only ever catch boars and he was really quite no barking or bailing and he would just hold them right on the nose and dominate them. awesome site and its such a good an even battle like those pigs have got heaps of power and they arent stupid or slow or passive i have and some of my mates have been bitten by them and it fukn hurts like you wouldnt believe.i think it is the best thing you can do with your dog and for your dog.they have a job they stay fit and they do what dogs have done since the start of time.they are good with kids and relaxed around the house.they are completly different dogs in the bush its like jekall & hyde


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 5, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey kruzty are those trout? that dsome wicked fishin


No these are lake michigan king salmon.Spring fish caught in mid may.Fishing is like this all summer with winter steelhead fishing in the rivers the rest of the year..The fish I'm holding went over 20lbs and most of them run from say 10lbs to over 30lbs.Ya just dont reel these fish to the boat,they come when there ready


----------



## eggsonbass (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man, too friggin many- im a musician as well, retired Dj to start- just traded my 8pc drums for an electronic 5pc- i miss the acoustic drums but man. dont know if ill ever go back.
i also collect BMX bikes & ride downhill.


----------



## woonins (Oct 1, 2010)

wild boars are insane. after watching some doc on boar hunters and their dogs. wow. so vicious. and isnt it now a huge problem with over population of wild boar in the US? 
pot in yummy-living in that part of canada must be pretty awesome.
Backpacking is my main hobby. been doin it all my life started doin it by myself as soon as i got a car. Living in the northeast is nice cause i got the green mountains, white mountains, berks, adirons. Im thinking of doin the AT next year...


----------

